# I need Help



## Nissan74 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi alls

I bought nissan murano 2009 model japan spec. I have a problem with rear booth glass. 


Already break 5 times, !!:crying:

One time replace the glass cost me about RM 2k..

Yesterday it happened again.

The foremen said due to the booth alignment and cause of nissan murano bonnet made by fiber that why cause of vibration on the glass.

I really need advice here...what should i check and what should i replace. 

Thanks
Z


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

I think it's time to call a Lawyer... If you using original parts and they keep failing due to faulty design... It's Nissan's fault.


----------

